# need some help with fick principle



## emtbass (Aug 26, 2005)

I am writing a 40 page research paper on shock, and I need some good links for the *fick principle*.  If anyone can find any that have some good info, and a good bit of it.. please let me know.

Here is the question I must address:

Discuss the Fick Principle with regard to pulmonary function, cardiac function, blood volume, the vascular system, and gas diffusion.

Thanks in advance for ANY help !


----------



## Nikki320 (Aug 26, 2005)

Just wondering what in the hell you have to write a FORTY page paper for. What class is this? I've never written a paper that long! But i too need info on the fick principle, we have to do a disection in class and relate every thing back to the fick principle, and then write a paper. But our teacher is being easy and letting it be 3 pages. haha


----------



## emtbass (Aug 27, 2005)

the 40 page paper is actually on shock.. but the fick principle is something that we have to address.  It is for our medic program.. the class is actually easy... we dont even have tests.. that is y the paper is so long.


----------



## Nikki320 (Aug 27, 2005)

Omgsh you don't have tests?!?!? We have a test every class! And a major exam atleast every 2-3 weeks! We also have a drug quiz once a week and medical math quizzes. I remember this one day we had four quizzes handed out to us at the same time! LOL. Well good luck with your medic program! I think we only have to write 2 papers though, one on our dissection and how it relates to the fick principle (3 pages) and then one on whatever topic we choose that relates to emergency medicine (8pages).


----------



## emtbass (Aug 27, 2005)

For our medic class.. we have the 40 pg shock paper, a midterm, and a final.. that is it... but amazingly... we have one of the highest Natl. Registry pass rates in the state. 

Now we have a completly seperate Emergency Pharmacology class, and that one is different... LOTS OF TESTS !!!

What school are you going too?


----------



## Nikki320 (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh ok, our pharmacology is mixed in with the program. I go to NCTI (northern california training institute).


----------



## emtbass (Aug 27, 2005)

sweet.. im in Texas...I love our program


----------



## Nikki320 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yea supposedly ours is pretty good too, but i think every program tells you that theirs is the best. It's definitely hard though! Where are you guys at in the program?


----------



## emtbass (Aug 27, 2005)

we just started this last week.. but from now until December is the Intermediate part...  then medic actually starts in janurary... but this is still part of it.  we actually start clinicals in 2 weeks.

we should just be in the chat room.. lmao
or using AIM or YIM.. lmao

AIM :bass5831
yahoo: nremtbass


----------



## medicNsand (Oct 4, 2005)

NREMTBASS.... yOU  a BASS player??


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medicNsand_@Oct 4 2005, 12:55 AM
> * NREMTBASS.... yOU  a BASS player?? *


 Maybe it means Bad ***?


----------



## Jon (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medicNsand_@Oct 4 2005, 01:55 AM
> * NREMTBASS.... yOU  a BASS player?? *


 I think it is "Basic"..... but maybe not.

And I LOVE the signature!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 5, 2005)

I to require my Paramedic students to do thesis base report on Shock Syndrome. It has to be done in APA format with at least 4 citations no more than 5 years old. This report count as 10% of their letter grade. *There is no one should know about shock more than the Paramedic*

As a Paramedic student you should know how to do inquiries and search on the  internet.  Google, Yahoo etc are not respectable search engines to get articles to cite material from.  Here are some scientific medical links.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus
www.emedicine.com
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...=Display&DB=pmc
http://www.mdlinx.com/nurselinx/index.cfm


I have linked you to some medical search engines and some articles and sites that might assist you in obtaining ideas and sub-links to obtain deeper information on the _Fick Principle _application to patient in shock syndromes.


PEARLS of Shock etc.. basic knowledge of what Paramedic should be able to answer on shock: http://www.bmppearls.com/pdf/EM%20WRITTEN.pdf

VICO2 monitoring ( new device) that will probably coming into the field within the next 5-10 years early indicator of shock/ciriculatory collaspse. Good article on shock. 
http://ccforum.com/content/6/3/216

Article on Fick principle and Shock SYndrome itself:
http://www.pubmedcentral.gov/articlerender...ez&artid=528697

Please learn shock pathohysiology in detail, you will understand all shock syndromes and the effect of what it does on each organ system.

Good luck,
Ridryder 911


----------



## Jon (Oct 5, 2005)

ridryder... Very good post, and very good reasons.

My school required we present papers weekly during our final semester of ride time.... 7 weeks..... 1 topic per week was selected for you, and you had a list to select the other one from.... 1 was a paper, the other could be a powerpoint presentation.... they were not a lot of work, but still 3-4 hours of writing and research.

Jon


----------



## VinBin (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm gonna be taking a medic class starting next January(2 days a week).  I realize there are lots of different formats for class, but usually, how frequently are tests/quizzes given.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't think there's a usual. We had a test every week, and like someone posted before, they only have a couple tests....


----------



## emtbass (Oct 6, 2005)

No, Im not a BASS player, and technically the B is not for basic.  My last name is Bass.  It just so happens that I am a Basic as well, and a little of a bad ***, so I guess the name can be taken as wanted.


----------

